# ID Help.



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

I have tons of this Hygrophila corymbosa, anyone knows which variety is this my lfs says it's "stricta"


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Leaves look more like the 'siamensis' but it's hard to say for sure. It can be variable based on conditions when emersed, especially. You'll just have to try some out and see if you like it.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Well the emersed and submersed form look similar except the underwater one looks more yellow green and pinkish at the growing tips


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Here are other pics and it's size comparison


----------

